# St Petersburg, Russia 🇷🇺 in 8K ULTRA HD 60 FPS by Drone -15 minutes



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

Just stunning...


----------



## amwassil (Sep 16, 2022)

Thank you, St Petersburg is indeed a very beautiful city. Then, again, Moscow has it's sites:


----------

